# White's Tree Frog Injury!



## EcoBob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey just wondering if anybody can help me out? For the past couple of weeks my WTF keeps pressing his nose up against the glass and occasionally the mesh top of my Exo Terra viv. He has now done it so much that he has bruised the end of his nose. I've checked the temp/humidity and they are both fine, I've even tried to add more foliage to the sides of the viv in case he is feeling vulnerable with large open spaces.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no, poor wee guy  

I am a complete amateur but I'm sure one of our resident experts will come along and answer soon.

Some ideas:

Was set up etc the same before he was doing this? Says been doing it last couple of weeks.

What size is the viv? White's like to climb so need high vivs and plenty of perches as like to perch quite high up in the viv, not ground/foliage dwellers like some phibs.

What is the temp/humidity?

Is there certain times he's doing this? i.e. daytime and/or night-time?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

First of all how long have you had them? And what's the set-up like?

The mesh on the Exo-terra is quite coarse and often goes rusty which makes it even worse. However it's very easy to change it for something much softer like plastic or fibreglass, if you click the link in my signature I have done a short article on how to change it.


----------



## EcoBob (Jul 25, 2011)

First of all thanks for replying :2thumb:
I've had him just over a month, the set-up has stayed the same other than a few additional plants. Temperature 26 - 28c, Humidity around 60%. He only does it at night from around 10pm. I recently spoke to the owner of the shop where I purchased him and he said it could be related to breeding activity as he is a male around 2 years of age. I Know a fair bit about amphibians but have never kept this species before, so not exactly sure what is normal behaviour.

Any thoughts?


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

EcoBob said:


> First of all thanks for replying :2thumb:
> I've had him just over a month, the set-up has stayed the same other than a few additional plants. Temperature 26 - 28c, Humidity around 60%. He only does it at night from around 10pm. I recently spoke to the owner of the shop where I purchased him and he said it could be related to breeding activity as he is a male around 2 years of age. I Know a fair bit about amphibians but have never kept this species before, so not exactly sure what is normal behaviour.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You're welcome, can't have unhappy froggies with sore snouts! :2thumb:

Pretty much everywhere online says that frogs rub their noses against glass because they are distressed and/or are trying to escape. Have included some links below but the common problems causing this behaviour are:

Tank too small, what size is your viv? My two White's are in a 60x45x90, big enough for them to explore and plenty of height for them.

Exposed; as well as the background I have black card on both sides of the viv so they only exposed side is the doors, apparently they do not like being exposed on all sides.

Boredom, does he have plenty to play with inside the viv?

Environmental; maybe something in the environment outside the viv is upsetting him. Thinking maybe something like a noise that's upsetting him, like a dog barking maybe? I dunno, you know the set-up so you are better placed to investigate.

Good luck 

Whites tree frog making weird noise and rubbing his nose??? - talk to the frog
White's Tree Frog - Housing White's Tree Frog
My White's tree frog keeps rubbing his nose against the glass on his terrarium? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers
Frog City :: Reptile Resource
What Do You Think of My Setup? - Reptile Forums | Herp Center


----------



## EcoBob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, covered the sides with some artificial plants the other day and so far so good! I think he was maybe feeling a little vulnerable, hopefully this will be the end of it. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again people


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

EcoBob said:


> Thanks for all the info, covered the sides with some artificial plants the other day and so far so good! I think he was maybe feeling a little vulnerable, hopefully this will be the end of it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks again people


Aww, the wee soul  Really glad you got to the bottom of it and hope he settles down, fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------

